# Peruvian mantid pics



## Rick (Mar 12, 2006)

These are so cool. They go into a threat posture easily. So far have not been successful at mating them though. They male just sits there looking at her.


----------



## lullaby10 (Mar 12, 2006)

Those are some beautiful pics, Rick


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 13, 2006)

Those are wonderful pics of Oxyopisis Peruviana Rick, are they still alive? They must have been alive for almost a year now if those were actually from me when they are nymphs! Great job.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2006)

They are the same ones yen. I lost one female, one male got eaten by a female and I sold one male. These are have proved difficult to mate though.


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 13, 2006)

Very cool pics! I love seein' mantids in the "threat" pose.

The pic with the smaller one is really funny, looks like the gbigger one is protectin' the smaller one...


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2006)

> Very cool pics! I love seein' mantids in the "threat" pose.The pic with the smaller one is really funny, looks like the gbigger one is protectin' the smaller one...


She will eat him if given half a chance.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah Rick, they are really aggresive, one of the most aggressive mantis i have ever seen. The female will attack and chew on anything i tossed in the cage, i think she will eat the hamburger too if i tossed it in :lol: 

The male OP looks so abused! - spouse abuse! :lol:


----------



## Joe (Mar 14, 2006)

Great pics rick! those are really cool looking mantids!  

Joe


----------



## KennethJ78 (Mar 14, 2006)

Another great thing about this species ( to me that is ) is that the 10th :!: ooth from one of my females recently hatched, providing me with some 40-ish healthy nymphs. Not that special you might say... Well..

She has just mated once, before laying any of those 10 ooths...

Quite strong species I would say...

They're a beautifully bright green, tiny ( so they don't need that big of an enclosure.. pretty cool when you don't have that much space for your setup ), active species.

B.t.w. As far as agression towards eachother / cannibalism goes.. I've been keeping nymphs from a previous ooth communally. The cage they're in is big enough, yet not that large. I feed them every 3 days, throwing in quite a load of fruitflies and spray them every night, just before the heat-mats go out.

The only thing that might kill these nymphs ( so it seems ) is poor humidity, giving them major moulting difficulties...

Cannibalism ??... Haven't noticed it yet... The nymphs are L4 - L5 now.


----------

